# Sticky  Welcome to the Target Archery Forum - Please Read Before Posting



## Mahly

4. Equipment issues in the Competition Target Archery forum should be more based around how you use the equipment in competition, vs. what brand is best, or what brand should I buy.

5. Brand specific issues should be kept to the "Target Gear " forum

6. NO personal attacks. Posts/threads containing personal attacks and/or insults will be edited, or deleted. More serious, or repeated violations will result in infractions and or banning.

7. Insulting, trolling, bullying is not welcome. Treat each other with respect.


----------

